# 10-month old Golden boy and 4-month old chocolate lab girl



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

It sounds very normal dog/puppy play to me. I think you have the right idea to give the golden the higher value toys. You could also separate them in different rooms with a gate to give them some alone time. 

I also think you are right in separating them when play gets too rough.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Oh my gosh they are really, really cute!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I think you are doing everything correctly. Make sure to give each pup some one on one time with all the toys and yourself. They are so cute and look like they are good buddies. Mine play pretty rough sometimes. If they do get rough it is good to seperate them.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

I'm sorry, I don't have very much advice other than to keep doing what you're doing but boy are your doggies beautiful.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

just wanna say I bet you're busy and having alot of fun. With those 2 you'll always have fun. 
from a firm believer in a lab/goldie team


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

What a cute baby! I eventually just took all toys away that mine fought over. And no rawhides or high value toys unless both get the exact same ones. It's funny, even if I do that, they usually exchange them a couple of times. And when we play fetch, I often hold my lab so Abby can get the ball since Finn is younger, faster and more agile. Pisses him off to no end .


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Abbydabbydo said:


> What a cute baby! I eventually just took all toys away that mine fought over. And no rawhides or high value toys unless both get the exact same ones. It's funny, even if I do that, they usually exchange them a couple of times. And when we play fetch, I often hold my lab so Abby can get the ball since Finn is younger, faster and more agile. Pisses him off to no end .


LOL..Sadie is the same way when it comes to a ball or playing fetch.

She is so darn fast she get's it every time, I also had all the toy's up for a while, until all of them where on the same level.

Now we have bones all over the place and they don't even care anymore..

As for fighting mine can get pretty rough, but usally I can get them to stop with a firm no, they will learn in time.

btw..you're pups are just too cute!


----------



## Makino82 (Oct 23, 2009)

Lol I have the EXACT same thing going on, except both are just 1 month apart in age. Even at 9 months old, I still have to step in and separate them daily when they start getting too rough, but same as you they never truly bite or injure each other.

The thing I can't figure out is Zoey (golden) is so concerned about always having what Tango (lab) has, that even when I give them the exact same treat (and Zoey is extremely food oriented) Zoey won't eat hers and Tango ends up eating them both while Zoey's so worried about what Tango has! Zoey will NEVER initiate play on her own with the toys, she will always only ever try to take away what Tango has...Even if all the toys are in the yard all the time, she is only interested once Tango picks one up. Hopefully you have better luck in this area, and let me know if you figure something out!! LOL.


----------



## Au Bon's dad (Sep 13, 2009)

That's exactly the same happening here. Au Bon (Golden) is not really interested in all the toys but the one that Co Co (Lab) picks up - so weird. Not sure if this is a maturity issue or it's something that I should live with forever. But fortunately, AB becomes less obssessed with the things that CC is working on lately, but he still does.

But in terms of food, CC is super crazy, she becomes quite aggressive as to the degree of williingness to fight over food so AB backs off. And lately they do some tug-of-the-war plays, however, given the size difference (75lbs vs. 28lbs), AB quickly takes the ownership of the toy. 

I would think it's interesting to see how the dynamics would be if the two dogs are almost identical age and size like your case. Is Tango bigger or smaller than Zoey? Did you bring them home at the same time? Did you neuter/spay them yet?


----------



## Au Bon's dad (Sep 13, 2009)

Thank you all for the thoughtful comments. Will keep you updated. Thanks.


----------



## Makino82 (Oct 23, 2009)

I would think it's interesting to see how the dynamics would be if the two dogs are almost identical age and size like your case. Is Tango bigger or smaller than Zoey? Did you bring them home at the same time? Did you neuter/spay them yet?[/QUOTE said:


> Zoey (GR) is actually a fair amount larger then Tango in general size, but Tango never allows Zoey to permanently take whatever she has. I noticed lately Tango (like your lab lol) becomes more serious when there is food involved and Zoey actually stops trying to take it, but is still so fixated on Tango she will not go for anything you offer her at the time, not even the same food (I don't understand that part at all! lol)
> Tango came to our place one month after Zoey did (Tango actually belongs to my roomate).
> Tango is spayed, Zoey not yet (breeder wants to show her to get championship first).


----------



## GoldenOwner12 (Jun 18, 2008)

your lab is gorgeous i'm still deciding which dog i want next but i have along time to think hehe.


----------

